# Different [Worldmark] Maintenance Fees For Same # Of Credits?



## PinkTink63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just wondering if it costs more to pay Worldmark dues monthly instead of quarterly or yearly?  Is that why I am seeing different amounts for the same # of annual credit/pts.?

Thanks!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 9, 2014)

PinkTink63 said:


> Just wondering if it costs more to pay Worldmark dues monthly instead of quarterly or yearly?  Is that why I am seeing different amounts for the same # of annual credit/pts.?
> 
> Thanks!



Worldmark dues are the same for everyone except 

If you bought directly from Wyndham you probably got travelshare, and your dues are more.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 10, 2014)

TravelShare, an "add-on" product offered through Developer Direct sales since 2006 (?), has two effects on Worldmark dues:
a) The dues are drawn monthly (with TravelShare) rather than quarterly (without Travelshare)
b) The dues are slightly higher with TravelShare than without.

However, if you purchase a Worldmark account with TravelShare, be advised that that the TravelShare component will not transfer in resale.  The account should go back to the lower costs with quarterly payments.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hmmm...I'm confused!  I thought all WM had the same maintenance fees but if I were to buy on the secondary market does the travelshare program transfer?


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jan 10, 2014)

rhonda said:


> TravelShare, an "add-on" product offered through Developer Direct sales since 2006 (?), has two effects on Worldmark dues:
> a) The dues are drawn monthly (with TravelShare) rather than quarterly (without Travelshare)
> b) The dues are slightly higher with TravelShare than without.
> 
> However, if you purchase a Worldmark account with TravelShare, be advised that that the TravelShare component will not transfer in resale.  The account should go back to the lower costs with quarterly payments.



Thanks!  I thought it might be something like that!


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 10, 2014)

http://wmtsinfo.com/item/81

WM MF chart....some resellers are less familiar with Traveshare and may list incorrect due amount. Refer to the chart for regular WM due.

Regular WM due could be either monthly or quarterly. Don't know exactly how it was determined. Date of the contract, award date or previous ownership status, seems shifting to quarterly billing... amount ends up the same...with auto-pay


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 10, 2014)

*MF is In Tiers of Points*

One thing that is different about Worldmark MF from other points systems I am in is this. In Worldmark the MF are based on blocks of 2500 points.

This means that 10,001 points and 12,500 points pay the same MF. 

I currently own 13,000 points.  I could own 15,000 points and still pay the same MF.

In my other systems, it is xxx points x YYY $ to come up with total due.


----------

